# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  looking for best speed/strength stack?

## coast ryda

I am looking for the best stack to gain speed and strength and get cut up and not so much in mass. I am 19 and im about to start playin JUCO tennis and i need help getting quicker on my feet and more upper body power. I was about to start a deca (200mg pw) winny (25mg pd) stack but i heard the winny could cause injury? just wondering how true that is? i was also thinking of a sust 250 and tren stack or maybe an EQ and primo? any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## spywizard

welcome, 

did you know that premature closing of your growth plates due to aas use is a primary reason we do not recommend for people younger than 25..?? 

winny will dry out your joints.. 

in my signature are links to most of the info you are looking for..

deca will make your willie not work and suppress your own testosterone .. and you will gain 10-20 lbs... 

a lot depends on your diet..

----------


## dynamicathlete12

Wini isn't good for joint movement athletes IE: pitchers, tennis players, etc. Try EQ, and anavar . It's something I picked up from very knowledgeable guys on here.

----------


## coast ryda

> Wini isn't good for joint movement athletes IE: pitchers, tennis players, etc. Try EQ, and anavar. It's something I picked up from very knowledgeable guys on here.


aight ill look into that. what you think about tren ? from what i have read its quality muscle and good strength gains and seems like most stack with a test. any thought on that?

----------


## Jfew44

Bro, you're 19. First of all you shouldn't take ANY kind of AAS. If you do (cause it seems nobody on here listens anymore), please include some kind of test and PCT so you can get it up after your cycle.

----------


## wilson9d

> aight ill look into that. what you think about tren? from what i have read its quality muscle and good strength gains and seems like most stack with a test. any thought on that?


tren kills your endurance, so if you take tren you can kiss the speed part of your strength and speed goal goodbye.

----------


## EatLiftGrow

One of my buddies plays baseball and took winny, three months later, tommy john surgery.

----------


## Edgar

Try doing some research on Bloodwork, PCT, Nutrition, AI, SERMs, supplements, and medication that protect you from the harmfull effects of some AAS(Heart, Liver, ect ) that and all the AAs and not just on their positive effects but specifically their negative side effects on the human body, Imagine what you will know in one months time if you study for a few hours every week, you problably will have new questions but they will be good questions! you should have a common and basic knowledge before you think of using AAs. Its your health and your life!!! Is it worth a few months of study or not. maybe you'll make an educated decision not to use until 24 or 25 years of age but whatever you choose to do, it will be an educated decision, and it will be yours!!!!

your first cycle should be Test only.

----------

